# Gibt es Spiele, die der Laptop packt?



## KodaeX (27. Mai 2016)

Huhu,
Ich habe von meinen Eltern einen alten Laptop bekommen. Habe zwar einen PC, möchte aber trotzdem gerne wissen, ob der schwache Laptop denn überhaupt irgendwelche Low Spiele packen könnte.


Laptop:*Fujitsu Amilo Li3710*
Prozessor:*Intel Celeron Dual-Core T1600
Grafikkarte:*Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500MHD
Bildschirm:*15.6 Zoll, 16:9, 1366x768 Pixel, spiegelnd:*ja
Gewicht:*2.7kg


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Mai 2016)

Wenn du aktuelle Titel meinst, dann sieht es sehr schlecht aus. Bei älteren Titeln könntest du Glück haben. Also zum Beispiel GTA Vice City / San Andreas dürfte der "schaffen". Bei GTA IV (4) sehe ich allerdings schon schwarz.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte vor zig Jahren mal einen ähnlich alten Laptop, der eine bessere CPU UND "sogar" einen richtigen Grafikchip hatte und nicht nur die Onboard-Intel, und damit ging Call of Duty 4 GERADE noch so, oder so was wie Civilization 3... also, viel mehr wird da nicht laufen... 

Aber wenn du für den PC Spiele zB für Steam und Origin usw. hast, dann kannst du einfach mit Deinem Account dich beim Laptop anmelden und dann ein paar der älteren Games aus Deinen Accounts testen, ob da eines noch läuft.


----------



## KodaeX (27. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wenn du aktuelle Titel meinst, dann sieht es sehr schlecht aus. Bei älteren Titeln könntest du Glück haben. Also zum Beispiel GTA Vice City / San Andreas dürfte der "schaffen". Bei GTA IV (4) sehe ich allerdings schon schwarz.


Aktuelle Titel meine ich nicht^^

Ich weiß, dass die Hardware absolut nicht für Games heutiger Zeit geeignet ist.

Meine Frage war so gemeint, ob jemand Games kennt, die der packen könnte^^

Gesendet von meinem LG-H340n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Mai 2016)

Master of Orion 2
Könnte ich ewig spielen.

Ansonsten so ziemlich alle anderen Klassiker von Gog.com.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Mai 2016)

KodaeX schrieb:


> Meine Frage war so gemeint, ob jemand Games kennt, die der packen könnte^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H340n mit Tapatalk



Also bei älteren Titel wurde ich sagen jede Menge. Ich habe im Keller einen XP Laptop mit Intel 82852/82855 Grafik. Selbst der bekommt Vice City und San Andreas zum laufen  Letzteren Titel allerdings sehr reduziert. Die funktionieren bei deinem also "garantiert".


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2016)

KodaeX schrieb:


> Meine Frage war so gemeint, ob jemand Games kennt, die der packen könnte^^



zumindest theoretisch so ziemlich jedes spiel bis anfang der 2000er.
und im bereich 2d auch noch so manches danach.

da musst du schon ein wenig konkreter fragen.


----------



## rivasol (14. Juni 2016)

Aufbausimulationen wie Anno oder Civ sollten problemlos laufen


----------

